# Propain Frechdax Alternative?



## VR6 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo.

Gibt es Alternativen für das Frechdax 2?
Also nen Fully für 16 und 20 Zoll?


----------



## giant_r (31. Mai 2015)

mal die sinnfrage nach 16 u 20 zoll fully aussen vor lassend,  gibt es das commençal supreme.
gruss r.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VR6 (31. Mai 2015)

Naja ob es sinnlos ist? Wir großen brauchen das doch auch "Unbedingt"! Egal! Lassen wir das...

Naja das is ja "noch" teuerer wächst nicht mit und auch noch Singelspeed. Dann wird es wohl das Frechdax werden!


----------



## giant_r (31. Mai 2015)

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es sinnlos ist, wollte nur anmerken, dass der einsatzzweck sicher begrenzt ist. mit ca. 1600 e liegt das supreme doch ziemlich aehnlich wie das propain. ist schon konsequent, allerdings finde ich das frechdax auch ziemlich gut ausgestattet. in der preislage und dem segment gibt es halt nicht wirklich viel. viel spass mit dem frechdax, viel falsch machen kannst du damit sicher nicht


----------



## VR6 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich denke auch, das fahren wir jetzt 3-4 Jahre und dann können wir es sicher wieder für 600-700 an denn Man bringen!

Da schmeissen die großen doch deutlich mehr Geld zum Fenster raus


----------



## trolliver (2. Juni 2015)

Geld rausschmeißen tun andere mit Briefmarken und so'n Zeuch, das ist mir schnuppe, jeder wie er mag oder kann. Hinsichtlich des Fahrverhaltens der Kleinen würde ich mir allerdings Fragen stellen. Sollte die Federung tatsächlich funktionieren (wovon ich bei dem Preis ausgehe), prägt sie sehr früh das Fahrgefühl und den Tretrythmus... 

aber, ach, das wäre ja die Sinnfrage, die wir außen vor lassen wollten. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!

Oliver

PS: Einen hab' ich noch: ;-) das Gerät wiegt so um die 10 kg, also wie ein Puky.  Sollte ein anderes radfahrbegeistertes Kind mit einem 6kg-Gerät für das halbe Geld deinen Sproß zum Wettrennen fordern, könnte es Tränen geben.


----------



## Bubu24 (3. Juni 2015)

Glaube ich nicht..., lasse  das Rennen da fahren wofür der Frechdax gebaut worden ist (freeride/Bikepark) etc. .
Bei gleichwertige gute Fahrer wird das 6 kg Rad mit Sicherheit verlieren.
Auf 100m zur Eisdiele aber verliert das Frechdax . 

@VR6 
Singlespeed ist in einen Bikepark für Kinder an einen 20" das Beste was du machen kannst , günstig,  leicht, geht nichts kaputt beim Sturz. 

Bevor die Küchenwaage Fraktion mich steinigt ; habe nichts gegen 6 kg Räder , finde die sogar geil....nur nicht überall  .
Grüße


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Juni 2015)

Haengt halt davon ab, wo und wie es eingesetzt wird.
Wenn ein Kind in der Lage ist, ein Fully entsprechend einzusetzen, und das auch will, macht es keinen Sinn ihm ein 6kg Bike vor zu setzen. Im Gegenteil, dass ist dann irgendwann hinueber.

Ansonsten habe ich den Standpunkt: Hardtail und Starrgabel sind gut fuer die Fahrtechnik. Vorteile des geringen Gewichts ueberwiegen gegenueber den Vorteilen einer (oft nicht vernuenftig funktionierenden) schweren Federung. Federgabel evtl. ab 24er, abhaengig vom wirklichen Einsatzgebiet des Rades.


----------

